
Women Founders – Discord community for startup discussions - dorena
https://discordapp.com/invite/4MgYumc
======
dorena
I'm a co-founder of kosmos school (educational VR games) and froggodoggo
(side-gig platform for founders). I would love to have a very informal place
to talk to other women (or else, see below) about startup-stuff, discuss what
we are working on, motivate and help each other... that's why I just opened
this server.

Note: Even if it says "women" in the name, it doesn't exclude men, trans or
non-binary folks, everyone welcome as long as it stays friendly, safe and
inclusive :)

